# foam coffin



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

My foam coffin, not perfect but good enough for my graveyard. His face lights up, then fades out so it makes it look like a ghost appearing inside.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work very impressed so much talent here!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It looks like Alice Cooper is in there! Good job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A little imperfection in a coffin just adds to that aged look


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, I think it is just awesome!! Good rewards for a lot of hard worK!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great to me.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it look great. Like the idea of the fade.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

looks beastin


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Ha! I've got that face in the back window of my truck! I love how the lighting fades. Good job on the coffin, looks great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work! That is a fun idea with the face peeking out. Should look great at night too!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. I especially like the wood grain detail.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you did a great job on the coffin. How tall is it?


----------

